# Trail camera questions



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I drew a LE elk tag this year and I plan on doing as much scouting as possible. I would like to use a few trail cameras as well. I don't have much experience with them and was just looking for any advice or suggestions you guys may have. I need to pick a few up. I don't want to spend a ton, but I also don't want a piece of junk either. Can you recommend any particular cameras/places to get them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

wildview two pack from Cabelas LOVE MINE!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.trailcampro.com/


----------

